# Engine knock at idle



## donmurray (Mar 19, 2008)

2003 Altima automatic with 3.5 engine. It knocks at idle under slight load. Does this with the AC compressor engaged, or if in drive. Move the shifter to N, or apply a little throttle, and the knock stops. It just knocks under a certain low rpm load. Nissan dealer service mgr looked it over and said he thought it was the injectors firing. I think it may be a timing issue. I've tried different gas and octanes but no big difference. Maybe I'm just not observant enough. Any suggestions? What about asking the dealer to retard timing 1 degree?


----------



## dafamousext (May 11, 2007)

i have the same problem with my 2002 altima 2.5 S. when i turn it on or when i am the light it will start like vibrating. if i put it in N it stops. but if i shift to P, D, or R it will do it unless i hit the gas pedal. Whats up wth this ?


----------

